# some pics with my new 16.2 mp canon



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

What a great camera! It takes great photos. sorry about the size Ill still working on resizing them.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, that's a beautiful shot. Can I borrow that?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol that snow pic was the second pic i captured with the camera. The first used the flash, I turned it off and then took that pic. I looked at the results and knew instantly I had camera cold! The best part is Im able to easily capture fish pics without to much tinkering.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's really superbly awesome. How much did that cost you?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

$150 ish. It was a gift. my bad its a sony cyber-shot. Not a bad camera for the price considering....








For a point and shoot its great


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Great camera!

Are you just snapping those with the default capture, or are you using the motion capture for moving objects? How fast does it shot?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

No one tell him about totm or potm otherwise we will have no chance ;-)


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol Cossie. 
@imb: Yeah its on the action setting. It takes the shot super quick, the shutter speed is fast.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes very nice, Grogan!


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent! I may have a DSLR in the works, so it looks like we'll have to compete with pictures as well.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

funlad3 said:


> Excellent! I may have a DSLR in the works, so it looks like we'll have to compete with pictures as well.


I've been taking crystal clear pictures with my 14 MP Nikon DSLR camera, but that means precisely squat in the POTM contest. It's all about prettiest/rarest fish.


----------

